
ECL 16.1.3 released - jackdaniel
https://common-lisp.net/project/ecl/posts/ECL-1613-release.html
======
jackdaniel
Embeddable Common-Lisp is a Common Lisp implementation sharing its runtime
with C/C++ applications. That means that it may be freely intermixed with C
and C++ code as a scripting engine or an interactive REPL for these languages
(among other things).

